# Music Cue Sheet template?



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2007)

It has fallen on me to do a cue sheet for the recent film I scored as there was no music editor. Anyone know where I can download a template?


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 4, 2007)

Jay,

Not really a template...but it shows the format one should use. It could easily be created in Excel.

http://www.bmi.com/library/brochures/cuesheet.asp
(Towards the bottom)[/i]


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't have a "template" but I can send you some Word docs of some cue sheets I've done. It would be pretty easy to figure out from there.

<edit> Brian's is better because it shows more possibilities than mine. Mine are basically the same, but only deal with single composer, all ASCAP, and only theme and background instrumental.


----------



## gamalataki (Jan 4, 2007)

Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 04 said:


> It has fallen on me to do a cue sheet for the recent film I scored as there was no music editor. Anyone know where I can download a template?


 
Jay, 

Whomever you're turning your cue sheets into, may have a desired format they want. Check with them, I'm sure they'll be glad to send you a template of how they prefer the cue sheet be laid out. I have several templates for different companies if that fails. Let me know. 

_Scott 

Edit: I mention this because I've had cue sheets bounce because they weren't in the desired format. It's not a fun task to have to do twice.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jan 4, 2007)

..........


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2007)

Scott, number 2 would be great but I need something I can type into not a jpg i.e. Excel spreadsheet or Word doc.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2007)

gamalataki @ Thu Jan 04 said:


> Ashermusic @ Thu Jan 04 said:
> 
> 
> > It has fallen on me to do a cue sheet for the recent film I scored as there was no music editor. Anyone know where I can download a template?
> ...



Nah, they are newbies and they will take what I give them. (Man I miss the days when I had a music editor.)


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2007)

Brian Ralston @ Thu Jan 04 said:


> Jay,
> 
> Not really a template...but it shows the format one should use. It could easily be created in Excel.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brian,. I am well aware of what they should look like as I have done a number of films and tv shows. I am just looking to avoid making a spreadsheet of my own to look like as I am slow at graphic stuff.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jan 4, 2007)

..........


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not trying to be a smartass (for once) but I don't see how a template would be an advantage.

I don't use Excel because I think it's ugly, so I just use Word, set the tabs at the right distances, then just keep hitting the tab or return keys. Copy and paste the "Mike Greene (ASCAP) 100%" (don't put "Jay Asher," you don't want to pay higher taxes, do you?), keep that as your Apple-V and away you go. Pretty much as fast as you can type in the cue names and times, that's it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jan 04 said:


> I'm not trying to be a smartass (for once) but I don't see how a template would be an advantage.
> 
> I don't use Excel because I think it's ugly, so I just use Word, set the tabs at the right distances, then just keep hitting the tab or return keys. Copy and paste the "Mike Greene (ASCAP) 100%" (don't put "Jay Asher," you don't want to pay higher taxes, do you?), keep that as your Apple-V and away you go. Pretty much as fast as you can type in the cue names and times, that's it.




Because it looks much more pro when someone does it from an Excel Spreadsheet template compared to ones done in Word IMHO.

YMMV.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2007)

That makes sense. But if they're asking me to do the cue sheets myself, then I figure they're not budgetted for a pro looking cue sheet! They'll take what I give 'em, dammit! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jan 04 said:


> That makes sense. But if they're asking me to do the cue sheets myself, then I figure they're not budgetted for a pro looking cue sheet! They'll take what I give 'em, dammit! :mrgreen:



Well mine is now almost done. When it is finished I =will send it to you so you can see how we professional composers do it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, but I still can't do it that way. My clients don't pay for "professional composer" quality! They're lucky I give them the cue sheet written in pencil on the back of a Hooters napkin!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 4, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jan 04 said:


> OK, but I still can't do it that way. My clients don't pay for "professional composer" quality! They're lucky I give them the cue sheet written in pencil on the back of a Hooters napkin!



ROTFL!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe I'm behind the times, but I don't see what use that sheet would be for anyone. It's useless for the dubbing mixers, because doesn't have the usual instructions music editors include: fades, length of time, overlaps, etc.

And if it's for ASCAP or whatever, it doesn't tell the usage (source, underscore...), publisher, or composer.


----------



## careyford (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's the blank template that ASCAP and BMI use. It's in excel, but it looks beautiful when the checks arrive in the mail.

http://www.ascap.com/playback/2005/wint ... eSheet.xls


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 5, 2007)

careyford @ Fri Jan 05 said:


> Here's the blank template that ASCAP and BMI use. It's in excel, but it looks beautiful when the checks arrive in the mail.
> 
> http://www.ascap.com/playback/2005/wint ... eSheet.xls



THAT's what I was looking for. Thanks. The one I created is quite similar.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2007)

See? I'm not totally out of my mind.

Well...


----------

